# uvb lighting



## kaa (Oct 11, 2009)

What is everyone's uvb of choice? There are alot out there.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 11, 2009)

4 foot ZooMed ReptiSun florescent tube for use at 14" and closer. ZooMed PowerSun or MegaRay 100W for 14" to 24".


----------



## Turbine (Oct 11, 2009)

Same here. Reptisun 10.0 tube and Powersun 100w MVB. I use them both and find them to be great bulbs.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 11, 2009)

I love Trex bulbs. I use them for all my torts, and I thought Powersuns would be the same thing. But Trex are floods, so they get MUCH hotter. I have to run an extra basking bulb with my powersun, to keep my gu up to temp.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the T-Rex & PowerSuns are both "flood" type bulbs and put out about the same amount of heat. I used both last year with my Blue Tegu hatchlings. I had 2 T-Rex bulbs die prematurely (1 of them after 3 days) and 1 was DOA. I've since switched to all PowerSuns.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've used reptisun 10.0 for my beardie without any issues.


----------



## rrcoolj (Oct 12, 2009)

MVB bulbs are the best in UVB no questions asked. But reptisun 10.0 is a really good florescent but still needs to be replaced every 6 months.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 12, 2009)

I use a power sun 100 watt. And a 7% uvb bulb in their cage. The 7% is what i had on their tub when i first got them


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 12, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> And a 7% uvb bulb in their cage. The 7% is what i had on their tub when i first got them


The ESU 7% bulb isn't worth much over 12". I use them for small tanks and replace the bulb with a ReptiSun 10.0 in 6 months.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 12, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> TanMan57 said:
> 
> 
> > And a 7% uvb bulb in their cage. The 7% is what i had on their tub when i first got them
> ...


Yea thats why i have the powersun 100 watt


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 12, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > TanMan57 said:
> ...


I like to have UVB covering much of the enclosure. My adult Tegu enclosures have 4 ft ReptiSun 10.0's.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea. My cage is seperated its 4ft long devided. So the 7% covers one side and the power sun is in their basking area. I was planning on installing two of the biggest 10.0 bulbs they hav. And the power sun. When i open the full cage up. But thats gonna be alot of plugs on my timer. Lol 2 basking bulbs and then the two 10.0 and then my bearded dragons stuff.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd use the powersuns, but that would kind of cook my beardie. His tank is a tad too small for such a big light.


----------



## FoxxCola (Oct 14, 2009)

I give my tegu and iggys ZooMed ReptiSun 10.0 florescent tubes, and MegaRay MVB 160w and 100W.


----------

